# 1 PC, 2x dasselbe Spiel, 2 Accounts



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Habe mir grad ein zweites Mal ArmaII Combined Operation zugelegt. Da ja jedes Spiel unweigerlich an ein Account gebunden ist, habe ich sogleich auch einen zweiten Steamaccount angelegt. Nun zu meiner Frage:

Wenn ich mich mit dem neuen Account anmelde - muss ich das Spiel dann erneut laden und installieren oder kann es auf das schon bestehende und installierte ArmaII Combined Operation auf meinem PC zugreifen? 

Gruß lol2k


----------



## 10203040 (17. Juli 2012)

Sollte normalerweiße ohne Probleme funktionieren, kann sein er muss noch ein paar kleien Sachen nachladen. Aber sollte laufen.


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

Super- hat alles problemlos geklappt!
Zweiten Account eingerichtet - mit dem ersten ArmaII CO gekauft, mir selbst geschenkt um keine Kreditkarteninformationen hinterlegen zu müssen und voilá: Steam greift auf dasselbe Verzeichnis zurück! Konnte mir also einen erneuten DL + Install sparen!


----------

